# Nice ride in the woods with my grizzly



## Project of the day (Jul 28, 2015)

I had a real nice ride in the woods with my grizzly


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice video. 

Only thing missing, was some of those Swedish gals I've heard so much about.


----------

